# Buck 28000 Fan/motor



## gzecc (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone have experience replacing the fan motor on the old bucks. I installed the fasco D1138, and am dissappointed with its performance. Its not smooth sounding at all. Any experiences?


----------



## coltfever (Jan 25, 2012)

I replaced my 26000 with the same motor and works fine. Smooth running. Moves alot air. When I put new motor on I replaced fan also.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 25, 2012)

coltfever said:
			
		

> I replaced my 26000 with the same motor and works fine. Smooth running. Moves alot air. When I put new motor on I replaced fan also.


Do you use a thermometer on the door? If so, How hot do you allow it to get? I assume you installed a 3 speed fan. Was it a Fasco?


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 25, 2012)

There are several places to buy replacement fan motors for the Buck 26000 - 28000 stoves including Buck.  Google Buck 26000 parts and you will find a lot of choices. I use a magnetic on the upper right corner of the door and I like the stove to cruise at about 400 there.


----------



## coltfever (Jan 25, 2012)

The fan motor is 3 speed. I think the high speed has only kick in 3 times and thats because I tried to get it that hot. Under my normal heating condition with the Rutland mounted on the upper left hand corner of the door the temp reads 320 degrees and fan on low speed. That same condition with Rutland mounted on the stove adapter reads 450. If my stove fan kicks into medium it putting out some big time heat. When I bought my stove I went ahead and replaced the 3 speed motor, 3 speed thermostat and new wiring kit. But to answer your question my fan motor is the same Fasco and 3 speed as the one you have.


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 30, 2012)

GZ, 

The fan should not be very loud if it is operating properly.  Sometimes if the fan blade is not positioned correctly on the motor shaft, it will not be in the correct position relative to the inside walls of the stove.  There is an indentation on the shaft where the set screw on the blade hub is supposed to go, but you may want to measure just to be sure.  The fan blade should be perfectly bisected by the middle wall of the stove (the wall with the round hole in it).  If the blade is too far inside or outside of the hole, it will make a loud roaring sound and will not move air very efficiently.  Measure the distance from the outside of the stove to the middle wall, then measure the distance from the edge of the motor housing that sits flush against the stove to the mid-line of the fan blade.  Adjust the position of the blade on the shaft to make these the same measurements.   This will put the fan blade were it needs to be.  It should all take care of itself if you put the set screw in the little dimple on the shaft, but you never know.  

If the noise is not a roaring, whooshing noise, but more of a metal pinging then you probably have a bad motor or something is scraping.  I hope my rambling helps.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 30, 2012)

central_scrutinizer said:
			
		

> GZ,
> 
> The fan should not be very loud if it is operating properly.  Sometimes if the fan blade is not positioned correctly on the motor shaft, it will not be in the correct position relative to the inside walls of the stove.  There is an indentation on the shaft where the set screw on the blade hub is supposed to go, but you may want to measure just to be sure.  The fan blade should be perfectly bisected by the middle wall of the stove (the wall with the round hole in it).  If the blade is too far inside or outside of the hole, it will make a loud roaring sound and will not move air very efficiently.  Measure the distance from the outside of the stove to the middle wall, then measure the distance from the edge of the motor housing that sits flush against the stove to the mid-line of the fan blade.  Adjust the position of the blade on the shaft to make these the same measurements.   This will put the fan blade were it needs to be.  It should all take care of itself if you put the set screw in the little dimple on the shaft, but you never know.
> 
> If the noise is not a roaring, whooshing noise, but more of a metal pinging then you probably have a bad motor or something is scraping.  I hope my rambling helps.


Thanks Scrutinizer,
I think its working as well as its supposed to. My expectations are probably too high. I was expecting a very smooth sounding fan. Its not so smooth. Its a hum with a little metallic sound to it. Probably normal with the quality of manufacturing these days.


----------

